# Little Man Born on 11th April 2010 at 4:42am!! Long and detailed lol



## KamKol

So as you all may know, I started getting niggling pains on the Friday morning at 10am...started getting worse gradually so that night at 1:30am we decided to go into hospital to get checked out. I was sent back home measuring a measly 3cm but was told I was doing really well. The pains got worse throughout the night - not a wink of sleep for either me nor DH as I was moaning and squirming in pain in bed. Decided to go back in at 7am and was STILL measuring 3cm after 6 hours of waiting :growlmad: I was gutted with my body!!! Was sent back home again to wait it out.

Went back in for the 3rd time at 3pm Saturday thinking "okay this is getting pathetic now - I'll just be at 3cm forever!" One of the MW's knew I had come in another 2 times and was really rude saying "you look absolutely fine to me" thinking I was just coming in for the fun of it - but was told I had progressed to 5-6cms dilated by another MW in the assessment room. :thumbup: They kept me in - at this point I really wished I'd shared phone numbers with my bump buddies so I could update but I hadn't! No internet either because they kept telling us off whenever we had our phones out. 

This is when the hard bit REALLY started. It was bad enough I was lacking sleep and in pain, but it was worse that I was strapped down to a bed now with nothing else to take my mind off it!! I was getting severe hip pains...it wasn't so bad at the front but all the pain was at the back - like a severe aching pain that peaks and then goes down again...just like how a blood pressure monitor tightens! Then MW tells me baby is back to back - this was the first I've heard this tbh and explained my hip pains. Started on the G&A now. Pains got gradually worse and measured 8cm at around 11pm Saturday night. Apprently it's a cm an hour so I was checked again at 1pm to find I was STILL at 8cm :wacko: so MW broke my waters for me. It stung a bit but kind of felt nice and warm...but then the pains REALLY started coming - I was in agony and screaming. Waited another few hours and was ready to push! DH was in tears and almost fainted by this point so I sent him out and got mum in with me. I understand about the whole "ring of fire" thing now - it does burn when you're pushing the head out but it's more of a motivation to push his head out and get away from this feeling. MW was good, but she wasn't telling me how much I had progressed from the pushing. She just kept saying "you're doing good" but I had no idea baby was almost almost out - I felt as though I hadn't progressed at all which really put a dampner on my motivation. I was even begging for forceps! My throat was burning from all the straining and my arms and legs were all aching from the effort of pushing. The SPD didn't help either - felt my hips clicked whenever I pushed and I felt as though my legs had cramped. I just wanted it to be over. Then mum told me baby is almost out so I kind of gave it my all and there he was!!!! Mum kept dabbing me with a wet tissue which really helped, and moisturising my lips - good tip for birthing partners. Never knew I had it in me...the strength I mean!

Pushed for what I think was about an hour although I'm not sure about it, and baby was delivered with his cord around his neck at 4:42am weighing 7lbs 10.5oz - considering I'm a short petite person normally, this was a rather big baby for me to deliver! He has a full head of black gorgeous hair and really long nails!! Suffered some tearing too so needed stitches. Used G&A throughout the whole thing and was chatting crap with the MW and DH (he rushed back in when he heard baby crying!)

I'm so proud I did it all on G&A which was what I originally wanted. :winkwink:

Was kept in hospital for the best part of 2 days from latent labour all the way to delivery and baby. I would have been sent home the day he was born, but I almost fainted when I had my shower afterwards from severe bloodloss and lack of oxygen. For some reason, after I had the baby, my ribs and lungs felt really restricted - blood tests and ECG tests showed that I was more anemic now and labour really took a toll on my body so they kept me in labour ward and watched me all day. 

I will post piccies up as soon as I've managed to upload some on my laptop of my gorgeous baby boy - haven't really decided a name yet. lol

Thankyou all for all the support you have given me. :hugs:I will really miss being in 3rd trimester with all you lovely ladies! Hope your deliveries aren't as complicated as mine, and that you all feel well after giving birth. Will be popping in and out to see how you're all doing. :flower:

I'll update with more info if I remember to add anythign I've missed out.


----------



## Natnee

Aww congratulations, you did well! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Embovstar

Massive congrats Kamkol! It sounds like you did really well; you hung in there and came away with first prize!! :)

Nicola xx


----------



## livin

Congratulations, well done getting through it hun. Just waiting for the piccies and the name update.


----------



## jmct

well done chick x x


----------



## surprisebaby

Great news Kamkol. At least the whole birth process is over now and you can just enjoy being with your LO. Congratulations and looking forward to seeing pics:) xx


----------



## KayCee114

Well done for just using g&a too!!! Look forward to the pics! Xxx


----------



## littledemonme

Congratulations lovely! Thank you for the birth story - you did so well and what a long labour! Looking forward to piccies. Well done you!:hugs:


----------



## Cactusgirl

wow wee congratulations!


----------



## EternalRose

This is amazing hun, so happy for you. Cant wait to see piccies x x x


----------



## Louisa K

Ooooh wow, loved your birth story hun, hope your feeling better now, make sure you put your feet up and take it easy! xx

Can't wait to see your little man!


----------



## booflebump

Congratulations! xxx


----------



## Natasha2605

Aw massive congrats, you did so well :) xx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## rwhite

Oh wow you had your baby! Great birth story, and it sounds like you did a brilliant job, well done :hugs: Can't wait to see pictures of your little boy and see what you've named him. 

Our little boys weighed pretty much the same at birth - Lachlan was 7lb11oz :) It's a nice size, eh.

Congrats :flower: x


----------



## Rozie_1985

Aww hunny I am so so so happy for you!! Way to go! Stay in
touch and I can't wait to see photos!! Well done xxx


----------



## modo

Congrats hon! You did so well and I can't wait to see the pics :)


----------



## A3my

Well done for delivering a back to back baby with just G&A! thats brilliant! my first was B2B and the pain in your back is excrutiating isnt it! I had an epidural so you are wonder woman  xxxx


----------



## Mrs A

Ooooh congrats chickadee!!
Sooo pleased and proud of ya, cant wait to see the pics xxxxxxx


----------



## 555ann555

Congratulations honey! :flow:


----------



## saturn73

Congratulations! You did a great job. :-D I can't wait to see pictures either!


----------



## muddles

Congratulations!


----------



## mrsraggle

Congratulations!


----------



## loverguts

yayyy! lovely birth story, its really nice to read one that doesnt scare the hell out of me!! so glad you had him and hope everything is going well! put some pics up soon! congrats xxx


----------



## Jemma_x

congrats x


----------



## Ginaerhol

congratulations :hugs: xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

HUGE Congratulations - well done you!!! Can't wait to see piccies, he sounds utterly gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Jadey-x

aww congratulations hun! bet your over the moon :) cant wait to see some piccies xxx


----------



## Terrilea

Congrats hun xxxxx


----------



## MrsGlitz

That's wonderful! Well done for doing it on G&A. Can't wait for piccies and a name!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Wow well done for just using G&A! Congrats hun


----------



## Sweetie

Congrats!!!!


I stalked you :blush: sorry
But I'm so happy to hear that things went well


----------



## p3rox

Massive congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## Louisandcoco

Congrats on your little man. xx


----------



## chele

ah congrats honey!


----------



## AFC84

Great news, sounds like you did so well, congrats! Looking forward to pics :flower:


----------



## emsiee

A huge congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lollypod

Congratulations to you and your family x


----------



## wilbrabeany

Ahh well done you!!!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Congratulations hun! Well Done!
Can't wait for pics


----------



## catfromaus

Congratulations! Will keep an eye out for pics :)

Cat
xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

Congrats on the birth u did amazing !


----------



## happymamma

Congrats, you did amazing! And, thanx alot, Im full of tears now from reading your story :winkwink:

Thanx also for the birth story, Ive been stalking and waiting xxx


----------



## BBonBoard

congratulations.


----------



## Princess86

Congrats hun, wot hav u named him & pics please!
:flower: x


----------

